# Trim-tex crown molding



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys 
The builder I am taping for right now asked me today 
About ...mud on crown molding and wants me to install it 
Have any of you guys worked with the trim-tex crown ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

They are great to work with and look real good when done.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/attachme...6-ez-tray-trim-tex-trim-tex-6312-coated-1.jpg


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

what was it like to cut ?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Quite easy with a good blade. Have to keep a good grip so it doesn't vibrate too much and use the foam backers that come with it. They get placed right where you are making your cut. Keeps things solid. Go for it. It's pretty easy actually.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

You need a fine tooth blade and run it backwards then it cuts like butter. I like the glue up stuff,it comes with adhesive caulk and you just run a bead on either side and stick it up, you might need to fire in a couple screws to wedge it in till the caulk sets but hen your laughing


----------

